# Teredo working but cannot ping, get incoming traffic



## Searinox (Nov 21, 2008)

I've set up Teredo tunneling on 3 machines and all 3 are able to access ipv6 websites, I've also been on ipv6 test sites and they confirm that my tunnel is working perfectly. I am also able to ping said sites.

But I cannot access my servers, or ping my ipv6 addresses from outside. I have an FTP server on one of the machines and it's inaccessible via ipv6. I can assure you that my server supports ipv6, as the adapter's local address and ::1 connect properly. Also, when I ask websites to ping my machines they result in timeout.

Perhaps there's something I don't understand about teredo tunnels? I'm quite new to this.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

to ftp you have to port forward. this means your router has to support ipv6 fowarding.

completetly understandable you can't ping your inside ipv6 ips from the outside. Just like you can't ping your ipv4 ips either. This is due to NAT


----------



## Searinox (Nov 21, 2008)

My router doesn't support ipv6 at all but teredo tunnels it through ipv4 so forwarding shouldn't be an issue, do I need to forward teredo tunneling service's port? Teredo appears to be communicating through port 60351 but my firewall, which shows all programs and services and what ports they're listening to, doesn't show any program listening to that port, it only lists a svchost as having OUTGOING connections through it. By the way how is my public ipv6 address different from my private ipv6 address? I used the IP that test sites such as whatsmyv6.com state.


----------



## Searinox (Nov 21, 2008)

UPDATE: A router port forward of 60351 and an online port scan confirms that there is no application listening to that port on my computer, only outgoing traffic.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you have ipv6 enabled in your router, then that could conflict with Teredo.

When ipv6 becomes the norm then Teredo will become redundant and then should be disabled, unless the new software (that no doubt will come) will probably auto do that.


----------



## Searinox (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote from 2 posts back: "my router doesnt support ipv6 AT ALL", as in, there are NO settings of any sort for ipv6. I cannot possibly have ipv6 enabled on my router. Until many more years pass I'll likely be stuck with this router and have to use teredo.

Which brings me back to the issue at hand: how can I troubleshoot the lack of response to incoming connections in teredo?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Try running this ipv6 connectivity test and click on the blue info links for a breakdown of the tests Test your IPv6.


----------



## Searinox (Nov 21, 2008)

```
Test with IPv4 DNS record
ok (0.506s) using ipv4
http://ipv4.test-ipv6.com/ip/?callback=?
	
Fetches an object that has just an A record in DNS. This is expected to use IPv4. IPv6-only users might still reach this, if their provider has employed a NAT64/DNS64 or proxy solution.
Test with IPv6 DNS record
ok (0.964s) using ipv6 Teredo
http://ipv6.test-ipv6.com/ip/?callback=?
	
Fetches an object that has just an AAAA record in DNS. This is expected to use IPv6. Users not yet on the IPv6 Internet are likely to see this fail. As long as it fails quickly, it will be OK - for now.
Test with Dual Stack DNS record
ok (0.496s) using ipv4
http://ds.test-ipv6.com/ip/?callback=?
	
This is the most important test. This verifies your browser can connect to a site that has both IPv4 and IPv6 records published. IPv4 only hosts should connect fine (using IPv4).

If this test fails or times out, you can expect major problems as publishers start offering their sites on IPv6.
Test for Dual Stack DNS and large packet
ok (0.214s) using ipv4
http://ds.test-ipv6.com/ip/?callback=?&size=1600&fill=xxx...xxx
	
Validates that you can connect to a dual-stack server (like the ds test); and that you can send/receive large packets on that connection. If this test times out for any reason, it indicates trouble for World IPv6 Day.
Test IPv4 without DNS
ok (0.403s) using ipv4
http://216.218.228.114/ip/?callback=?
	
This will try connecting with a literal IPv4 numeric address. This should work for most people, unless they are running IPv6-only. If the first test worked, but this fails, it likely confirms your provider is using NAT64/DNS64; you'll need to only try connecting using hostnames instead of numeric IP addresses.
Test IPv6 without DNS
ok (0.647s) using ipv6 Teredo
http://[2001:470:1:18::114]:80/ip/?callback=?
	
This will try connecting with a literal IPv6 hexadecimal address. The primary purpose of this test is to separate out your connectivity on IPv6 from your ability to fetch DNS for it. A secondary purpose is to see if you have Teredo enabled; some systems may only use Teredo when an IPv6 address is in the URL.
Test IPv6 large packet
ok (0.242s) using ipv6 Teredo
http://ipv6.test-ipv6.com/ip/?callback=?&size=1600&fill=xxx...xxx
	
Validates that IPv6 requests with large packets work. If this test times out, but other IPv6 tests work, it suggests that there may be PMTUD issues; possibly involving IP tunnels.
Test if your ISP's DNS server uses IPv6
ok (0.496s) using ipv4
http://ds.v6ns.test-ipv6.com/ip/?callback=?
(This is bonus credit)
```
The problem with this test is it doesn't ping my ipv6 IP. It tries to communicate with it, which I already know works fine. But all ping and incoming connection tests I've done so far failed. Unless ofcourse, I ping myself from my own machine which doesn't count.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just thought it may have shown up something that may have been of help.


----------

